# supergirl vs any anime girl



## TonyG416 (Apr 6, 2008)

if there isn't anyone one, then there can be a team  of 5 at max.....there are some that can make huge nukes....bloodlust is on, but not for supergirl.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 6, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> if there isn't anyone one, *then there can be a team  of 5 at max.....there are some that can make huge nukes....*bloodlust is on, but not for supergirl.





































somehow, I don't think that it will help much.


----------



## killfox (Apr 6, 2008)

That pink haired girl from Tenchi Solos.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 6, 2008)

L-Sama solos.
Washu solos.
Tokimi solos.
Tsunami solos.
Michael solos.
Hild solos.
Belldandy solos.
Urd might solo.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 6, 2008)

Yoko.......................... in TTGL


----------



## TonyG416 (Apr 6, 2008)

no cosmic level people, or people with godly powers. its to easy that way.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 6, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> no cosmic level people, or people with godly powers. its to easy that way.



No fair.

Oh well...

Washu solos.
Michael solos.
Zelas Metallium solos.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd pay big money to see Eiko fight Supergirl. And that nuke tanking isn't even remotely close to being impressive enough for it to matter in a fight between the two.

Kanzeon Bosatsu should be able to do it... if speed wasn't such a perstering issue.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> I'd pay big money to see Eiko fight Supergirl. And that nuke tanking isn't even remotely close to being impressive enough for it to matter in a fight between the two.



I thought about Eiko too... but isn't there a massive speed difference between them?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 6, 2008)

Well we've never seen armband off Eiko do a speed feat, but armband on fought Biko countless times and Biko blatantly dodged lasers before.

Not sure of the significance of that, but it has happened. Regardless, I'd still love to see it.


----------



## Red (Apr 6, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Not sure of the significance of that, but it has happened. Regardless, I'd still love to see it.


I get the feeling that it's less about whether they are evenly matched and more about two hot girls duking it out. Preferably in a kind of mud wrestling environment 


@Topic. The four strongest anime girls I know can fight strength to strength wise, but they're out classed in speed and may be durability.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 6, 2008)

Fight evenly with her?
Galaxia
Sailor Moon
Rild from AMG.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 6, 2008)

Sailormoon stomps the crap out of her, as does Galaxia. 
galaxia can, in a sense, take her soul, and Sailormoon's moon cosmic power is beyond the likes of superman class. 
I have no idea who Rild fro AMG is.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Galaxia
> Sailor Moon
> Rild from AMG.



Rild? 

Are you talking about Hild, Urd's mother?

If that. Then it's not an equal fight but a rape of epic proportions. She's equal with Kami-Sama.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah, crap.
Sorry, wrong name.
Man, I suck at names so much...

but still, typing Rind when I was talking about Lind isn't that bad, is it?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 6, 2008)

Red said:


> I get the feeling that it's less about whether they are evenly matched and more about two hot girls duking it out. Preferably in a kind of mud wrestling environment
> 
> 
> @Topic. The four strongest anime girls I know can fight strength to strength wise, but they're out classed in speed and may be durability.



No, I truly would like to see that fight. The daughter of Superman going at it with the cousin of Superman. 

I don't know Supergirl's entire pedigree, but I believe Eiko isn't that far behind her, especially if her armband is off (her increase is quite vast... if has been estimated that her armband reduced her power to 20% her full capabilities)

But besides the glaring speed issue, flight can hinder Eiko in a fight with Supergirl. Ground Supergirl, and it can be real interesting.

Edit: After looking at the respect thread of Supergirl, I didn't see any speed feat that would make this trouble for Eiko. The only speed feat of note was the 99.8% light, but that was flight speed. Every other feat she's done involving speed non-flight can, and likely has, been replicated by Eiko.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

Supergirl destroyed a moon by flying through it at near-lightspeed and was unharmed. Can Eiko do that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

Sakura, Hinata, Inoue, Rukia, Nami, Robin could all easily beat her. Each are highly skilled characters with vast amounts of skills and techniques that can do many types of things. They have many showings which rightfully prove that they could easily take out such a opponent like Supergirl

Sakura could easily rush in, use a bunshin and use her super strength to take her out. She can heal herself up with her extremely powerful healing techniques.

Hinata can follow anything Supergirl does with her Byukgun and then use the jyuuken and shut her down since the jyuuken is stronger than any physical type attack (stated by Gai)

Inoue can make a shield to protect herself from any punches or kicks Supergirl does, she can then trap her between her fairies and then use Tsubaki to slice her in half

Rukia can use her advantage of being a death god to not be seen. She can then easily just cut her head or, if not then she can just freeze her and then chop her head off

Nami can use her insane durability to tank any attack Supergirl dishes while at the same time using her dial enhanced weather skills to make a mist to blind Supergirl, while beating her up with lightning

Robin grabs her with her hand. fap fap fap


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 7, 2008)

How about Nono?


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 7, 2008)

Washu would solo....and so would sailor moon.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Supergirl destroyed a moon by flying through it at near-lightspeed and was unharmed. Can Eiko do that?



Who knows. She's never flown into a fiery ball and through the moon at near-lightspeed. Hell, she can't even fly.

She has, though, one-punched 6-mile spaceships with a single punch. Outside of Supergirl running into the moon, I've seen no feats that suggest she outclasses Eiko in the strength department.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2008)

Rind its the valkire goddess, she basical face belldandy, urd and period also with her power sealed also.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 7, 2008)

Squirrel Girl goes back in time and rewrites history so that she appears in a manga/anime initially just so she can stomp the shit out of Supergirl.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Squirrel Girl goes back in time and rewrites history so that she appears in a manga/anime initially just so she can stomp the shit out of Supergirl.



No cosmic lvl characters so SG its banned.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 7, 2008)

Xelloss said:


> No cosmic lvl characters so SG its banned.



Squirrel Girl doesn't care about your silly little restrictions.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Who knows. She's never flown into a fiery ball and through the moon at near-lightspeed. Hell, she can't even fly.
> 
> She has, though, one-punched 6-mile spaceships with a single punch. Outside of Supergirl running into the moon, I've seen no feats that suggest she outclasses Eiko in the strength department.



Despite being physically on par (or at least close) to Superman


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2008)

Supergirl its no close to superman, superman limits greatly his power to dont damage the world as he weaken himself with psy limits.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Despite being physically on par (or at least close) to Superman



Has she proven this? And what are current Supes best feats? I haven't gotten around to looking at his respect thread yet.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Apr 7, 2008)

Is Supergirl effected by Absolute zero??? if so, Evangeline stomps.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Has she proven this? And what are current Supes best feats? I haven't gotten around to looking at his respect thread yet.



The fact that she has all of his powers and their difference in strength is only the relative difference between an adult male human and a teenage girl, and many people actually thought she was stronger since she doesn't hold back as much. They also fought pretty evenly.

As for Superman, his best non-amped strength feat is probably pulling the wheels of Mageddon, which were at least the size of the solar system.

Anyway here's her respect thread:

here

Although I really don't know why I'm even debating this, the fact that you think "moved a 6 - mile spaceship" is comparable to "smashed a moon apart" pretty much says you won't listen to anything anyone says.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> The fact that she has all of his powers and their difference in strength is only the relative difference between an adult male human and a teenage girl, and many people actually thought she was stronger since she doesn't hold back as much. They also fought pretty evenly.



How is that proof? I've seen all of the fights Kara had with Supes in the respect thread, and it's never even. When he really wants to beat her, he does.





> Although I really don't know why I'm even debating this, the fact that you think "moved a 6 - mile spaceship" is comparable to "smashed a moon apart" pretty much says you won't listen to anything anyone says.



Umm... did I say they were equal? Way to read what isn't there.

I said "outside". Special word for today is "outside". At the context of its usage, it was the equivalent of me saying "Besides" So let me do this again...

Besides the moon feat, there is no feat of strength that makes me believe Kara outclasses Eiko.

P.S. Where did I say "moved a 6-mile spaceship"? I said one-punched. I see who's not really listening.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> How is that proof? I've seen all of the fights Kara had with Supes in the respect thread, and it's never even. When he really wants to beat her, he does.



Because, like I said, it's equivalent to a grown man vs. a teenage girl. They're both as far above humans relatively.




> Umm... did I say they were equal? Way to read what isn't there.
> 
> I said "outside". Special word for today is "outside". At the context of its usage, it was the equivalent of me saying "Besides" So let me do this again...
> 
> Besides the moon feat, there is no feat of strength that makes me believe Kara outclasses Eiko.



Did you read the respect thread? What about tunneling to Japan, or matching strength with people who have such feats (Lobo, Mon-El, etc.)



> P.S. Where did I say "moved a 6-mile spaceship"? I said one-punched. I see who's not really listening.



What is the context? Because if it was just damaged by the punch so that its power source exploded, that's less impressive than physically picking it up and moving it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Despite being physically on par (or at least close) to Superman



actually some say she is stronger, though superman says the only reason it is like that is because he limits himself more than she does.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

I mentioned that already


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Because, like I said, it's equivalent to a grown man vs. a teenage girl. They're both as far above humans relatively.



So then we can't say they're equal in strength.



> Did you read the respect thread? What about tunneling to Japan, or matching strength with people who have such feats (Lobo, Mon-El, etc.)



I'm not aware of the strength of Lobo and Mon-El.

Didn't she lose to Lobo in her armwrestling match, and it took quite a few people to take down Mon-El.

Wasn't the tunneling to Japan feat done with others? I doubt that that is out of Eiko's range anyway.




> What is the context? Because if it was just damaged by the punch so that its power source exploded, that's less impressive than physically picking it up and moving it.



Actually, in her weaker form (with her armband) she can hold the ship up. Physically picking it up should be possible at full power.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> I mentioned that already



thought you might have...should have read what you said, well anyways just puttiing that out there.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 7, 2008)

Xelloss said:


> Rind its the valkire goddess, she basical face belldandy, urd and period also with her power sealed also.



Didn't I already bring her up?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah just correcting the confusing about her, sorry Ax_ but if you want also add Yuki Nagato.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 7, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> So is Eiko. Does that say she's equal to Superman?



Wait, what?

Are you even paying attention to what I'm saying?

Supergirl's strength is comparable to Superman's strength as the strength of a teenage girl is comparable to the strength of a grown man.

So if you take a human teenage girl and a human grown man and multiply their strength both by the same factor, you'll get Supergirl and Superman's strength.

However, you seem to be positing the rather ridiculous idea that her strength is actually just a tiny fraction of his, and so weak that moving a 6-mile-spaceship would be near the upper bounds of her strength, while Superman can move planets.

That would be (roughly) equivalent to saying that if a grown man can bench 100 pounds, a teenage girl couldn't even lift a speck of dust.



> I'm not aware of the strength of Lobo and Mon-El.



Well then all you need to know is that they are both in the "physically affecting moons/planets" level of strength.



> Didn't she lose to Lobo in her armwrestling match



She said she let him win (depends if you believe her or not). It's irrelevant, because the point is that she was giving him a match.



> and it took quite a few people to take down Mon-El.



They were fighting pretty evenly. Besides, those are just two examples. The point is that she routinely shows herself to be on par with such people.



> Wasn't the tunneling to Japan feat done with others?



Mon-El was simply digging alongside her, not contributing his power to help her. The others were following behind in a forcefield. Besides, she was doing it effortlessly and casually chatting the whole time.



> I doubt that that is out of Eiko's range anyway.



Prove it then. Because it would require exponentially more strength than that spaceship feat. If that's her best, she couldn't even tickle Kara.



> Actually, in her weaker form (with her armband) she can hold the ship up. Physically picking it up should be possible at full power.



So like I said, move it.

Let me just ask you some questions: Can Eiko generate an attacking force greater than a supernova? Or even just a star's core?

Can she move and react faster than light? (ambiguous dodging of "lasers" that do not conform to the properties of RL lasers and were never stated to be at lightspeed doesn't count).

I'm simply asking these questions, I could be wrong about some of this, but from the feats you have demonstrated, she can't do anything here.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Are you even paying attention to what I'm saying?



Yes, I am.



> Supergirl's strength is comparable to Superman's strength as the strength of a teenage girl is comparable to the strength of a grown man.
> 
> So if you take a human teenage girl and a human grown man and multiply their strength both by the same factor, you'll get Supergirl and Superman's strength.



Given that their powers are acquired much differently than humans, I'm not even sure this comparison works well.

But I don't know Superman or Supergirl all that well, so it isn't like I can make a firm assessment anyway.


> However, you seem to be positing the rather ridiculous idea that her strength is actually just a tiny fraction of his, and so weak that moving a 6-mile-spaceship would be near the upper bounds of her strength, while Superman can move planets.



So saying she's equal (or roughly equal) to Superman, with no evidence to back it up, isn't equally ridiculous? 

And again, I said "from the feats I've seen" Keyword: Seen

Supergirl feat are not moving a planet. Supergirl feats are not tugging a solar system sized wheel. Supergirl feats are what it is. And tunneling to Japan, with aid, is not remotely close to those Superman feats you mentioned.



> Well then all you need to know is that they are both in the "physically affecting moons/planets" level of strength.



Okay.




> She said she let him win (depends if you believe her or not). It's irrelevant, because the point is that she was giving him a match.



She lost. So she's physically weaker than him. How much so? I sure wouldn't know.




> They were fighting pretty evenly. Besides, those are just two examples. The point is that she routinely shows herself to be on par with such people.



Fighting isn't an indication of matched strength. Things that happen within a fight can prove matched strength, but just fighting someone isn't. Else Kuririn is as strong as Nappa. Case in point



Mon-El just physically removed Kara's arm from off his neck and tossed her. If she was his strength level, he wouldn't have been able to do that as easily. 

I haven't see equality yet. Hey, it's a respect thread. There's always a huge load of context left out. Maybe she is. But from what I've seen, she really isn't.



> Mon-El was simply digging alongside her, not contributing his power to help her. The others were following behind in a forcefield. Besides, she was doing it effortlessly and casually chatting the whole time.



Yes, and that means it was assistance. It isn't a solo feat. 







> Prove it then. Because it would require exponentially more strength than that spaceship feat. If that's her best, she couldn't even tickle Kara.



I suppose when I say "weaker form", it means I'm saying "her best". My mistake.




> So like I said, move it.



She cannot fly. The only thing she would be doing is lifting it up.

Unless she lets it go. It's moving now.



> Let me just ask you some questions: Can Eiko generate an attacking force greater than a supernova? Or even just a star's core?



Can Supergirl?

Better question. Does she need to?



> Can she move and react faster than light? (ambiguous dodging of "lasers" that do not conform to the properties of RL lasers and were never stated to be at lightspeed doesn't count).



I'm sure they're actual lasers, given that that same girl who created it can 
*Spoiler*: _long version_ 



make mechanical giants in the span of a few hours, some capable of producing 10,000 Celsius heat beams and can move as fast as 22nd Goku (I'm talking about multiple after image creating Goku), create a battlesuit that can match armband Eiko (again in a span of a few hours), can create a sand cruiser equipped with missiles and a tracking system from just garbage scraps, and can fix an extraterrestrial spaceship in 2 hours; something no one on Modern Earth could even come close to doing in 3 weeks (Modern Earth for the series have space colonies all the way at Jupiter). So yeah, I'd wager those were lasers. 


 do things like fix spaceship in 2 hours; something modern earth best are incapable of given 3 weeks (modern earth have space colonies at Jupiter)

And again, that's Eiko with her armbands. 80% power decrease pulling off feats like that. 



> I'm simply asking these questions, I could be wrong about some of this, but from the feats you have demonstrated, she can't do anything here.



I wasn't really looking for her to win. Heck, I didn't even believe she would. I was just interested in the fight, that's all.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 7, 2008)

Ryoko
Nono
Arcueid Brunestud
Yuki Nagato
Excel Excel
Arale Norimaki
Evangeline A.K. McDowell


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Apr 7, 2008)

hmm... would Haruhara Haruko be on the same level as Supergirl??? She has some insane feats too...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought Lobo could "only" punch people to the Moon and beat on Superman of the Byrne era, who was weaker than the current one?

Unless not-serious Lobo, that can kill anything.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 7, 2008)

Neo-jplaya said:


> Is Supergirl effected by Absolute zero??? if so, Evangeline stomps.


Supergirl is still too fast for her.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 8, 2008)

Wait, is Zelas Metallium considered a 'girl'? ?_?


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2008)

*I suggest you visit this respect thread before you make a post, because I doubt most of you know what she is capable of...not trying to insult, it's just she is not a popular character.

this
*


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 8, 2008)

Dave said:


> *I suggest you visit this respect thread before you make a post, because I doubt most of you know what she is capable of...not trying to insult, it's just she is not a popular character.
> 
> this
> *


Are you referring to my earlier post? Cause I know who Zelas Metallium is. I just want to know if you CAN consider her as a 'girl' since she's a mazoku(I was on the impression that genders mean nothing to a mazoku)...or are we referring her to one because she has boobs?

If not then carry on

PS: BTW it says I have to register to open your link


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Superman Vs. Kara*















*Supergirl Vs. Clayface*






*Supergirl takes out Solomon Grundy with just one punch*








*Supergirl Vs. Power Girl*










*Supergirl Vs. Power Girl*










*Supergirl Vs. Superboy*









*Supergirl Vs. Wonder Girl*







*Supergirl Vs. Raven*


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Supergirl training with The Outsiders*









*Use of her Heat Vision*



*Supergirl Vs. Lex Luthor*






*Lex uses Black Kryptonyte on Supergirl and splits her into two separate beings*





*Dark Kara Vs. Lex Luthor*











*Dark Kara takes John Stewart's Power Ring and uses it against him*






*Supergirl uses her heat vision to close up a would*




*Dark Kara Vs. Hawkman*



*Dark Kara Vs. Black Canary*



*Dark Kara Vs. Flash (Wally West)*




*Dark Kara Vs. Martian Manhunter*




*Supergirl Vs. Dark Kara*














*Superman and Wonder Woman Vs. Supergirl and Dark Kara*









*Wonder Woman uses her lasso to bind Supergirl and Dark Kara together*







*Supergirl punches Bizarro out of her room*




*Supergirl pulls Superman out of the Source Wall, with some help*





*Supergirl and League members battle OMACs*












*Supergirl decides to go with Donna Troy to Space Sector 2682*




*Supergirl and Superman Vs. Blackrock*















*Supergirl joins Donna Troy and other heroes in deep space, and is struck by an altered zeta-beam causing her to disappear to the 31st century.*


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Supergirl destroys a moon by flying through it at 99.8% the speed of light*





*Supergirl saves Colossus Boy and destroys a old Dominator Weapon*









*Supergirl talks to Cosmic Boy and tells him that everything that happened to her starting with Krypton blew up is just a dream*





*Supergirl helps defeat a Robot*






*More use of her X-Ray Vision*



*The Legion hypothesize why Kara is rationalizing her fantastic existence by believing her life is a dream. *





*Supergirl mentions a Kryptonian dream state known as Tarukor*




*Supergirl stops an Earthquake by whistling*







*Catches a falling cup*



*Supergirl officially becomes a member of The Legion of Super Heroes*






*Supergirl recalls the events that led to her appearing in the 31st Century*




*Uses her Microscopic Vision to see the Quantum Knots in her Legion Flight Ring   *



*Supergirl and the Legion Vs. Some Robots*







*Uses her Microscopic Vision to see Atom Girl*



*Punches her way through a wall*



*Uses her X-Ray Vision *



*Supergirl is thought to be more powerful than Ultra Boy*




*Gamma Rays only tickle her*




*The Legion convince Supergirl that she isn't dreaming*









*Supergirl under a Red Sun*







*Supergirl Vs. Mon-El*












*Uses her X-Ray Vision and punches her way through a wall*




*Use of her Telescopic Vision*




*Tunneling her way to Japan*




*Battles some Robots alongside the Legion*








*Supergirl, Ultra Boy and Mon-El pull the Dominator Shock Troops through a Powersphere gate.*




*Supergirl, The Legion, and The Wanderers battle The Dominators*










*More use of her Heat Vision*


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL I thought you menat me not knowing about Zelas Metallium...didn't knew you meant Supergirl


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 9, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Yes, I am.



Well it sure doesn't seem like it.



> Given that their powers are acquired much differently than humans, I'm not even sure this comparison works well.
> 
> But I don't know Superman or Supergirl all that well, so it isn't like I can make a firm assessment anyway.



Under a red sun, they have strength equivalent to humans.



> So saying she's equal (or roughly equal) to Superman, with no evidence to back it up, isn't equally ridiculous?



There is evidence. You just keep ignoring it. The fact that she can fight him (and people on his tier) at nearly equal level doesn't say enough?



> And again, I said "from the feats I've seen" Keyword: Seen
> 
> Supergirl feat are not moving a planet. Supergirl feats are not tugging a solar system sized wheel. Supergirl feats are what it is. And tunneling to Japan, with aid, is not remotely close to those Superman feats you mentioned.



The current incarnation of Supergirl hasn't been around for a long time, only a few years. Post - Crisis Superman has been around for over 20 years, and yet he only has a few dozen of those uber feats. They're pretty rare due to their very nature - situations like that don't come up that often. You can't really expect her to have the same amount of feats. The fact that she has the exact same powerset and has demonstrated herself to be on that level via combat should be enough.

Many people view me as a major anti-DBZ debator, but even I will admit that even though Goku never destroyed a planet, it's obvious that he could due to his performance against people who have, and the fact that his powers work pretty much the same.

Let's look at your side, then: All you've given me is this spaceship feat (which is not very impressive considering the opposition anyway). If you can ignore my feats, why can't I just ignore that feat? Show me more feats on that level or above.



> She lost. So she's physically weaker than him. How much so? I sure wouldn't know.



Enough so to not get crushed instantly and effortlessly, which is enough considering Lobo's strength.



> Fighting isn't an indication of matched strength. Things that happen within a fight can prove matched strength, but just fighting someone isn't. Else Kuririn is as strong as Nappa. Case in point
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Mon-El just physically removed Kara's arm from off his neck and tossed her. If she was his strength level, he wouldn't have been able to do that as easily.



In the very scan you posted, she was delivering more effective attacks than he was. Considering that Mon-El is often considered to be stronger than Superman, that's not bad.

I don't think you quite get the idea, though: If she was so weak that she would have trouble with a 6-mile spaceship, she wouldn't be able to do anything to him at all and would be defeated effortlessly. 



> Yes, and that means it was assistance. It isn't a solo feat.
> 
> *snip*



He wasn't digging her path for her, he was digging his own, separate path alongside her. They just connected.



> I suppose when I say "weaker form", it means I'm saying "her best". My mistake.



Then show me a feat at "her best" that would give her enough strength to to something like that.



> She cannot fly.



So then Supergirl can just give her a heat vision lobotomy from orbit.



> The only thing she would be doing is lifting it up.
> 
> Unless she lets it go. It's moving now.



And this contradicts what I said.... how?



> Can Supergirl?
> 
> Better question. Does she need to?



She flew through a star unharmed and stated she could take a supernova. If you don't believe the latter, use the former.

I'm sure they're actual lasers, given that that same girl who created it can 



> make mechanical giants in the span of a few hours



Red Herring. Irrelevant.



> some capable of producing 10,000 Celsius heat beams and can move as fast as 22nd Goku (I'm talking about multiple after image creating Goku)



So you judge speed by "afterimages"? I guess Aoshi from Rorouni Kenshin is as fast as Goku now. 



> , create a battlesuit that can match armband Eiko (again in a span of a few hours), can create a sand cruiser equipped with missiles and a tracking system from just garbage scraps, and can fix an extraterrestrial spaceship in 2 hours; something no one on Modern Earth could even come close to doing in 3 weeks (Modern Earth for the series have space colonies all the way at Jupiter). So yeah, I'd wager those were lasers.



That's nothing but a huge red herring/non-sequiter. How does that imply they were actual lasers, instead of some kind of "ray gun" beam called a laser that isn't one? Technical prowess has nothing to do with it: Star Wars "lasers" are not actually lasers, despite the fact that Star Wars is much more technologically advanced than the real world, and we can make real lasers.

Were these "lasers" visible, as in, you could see the beams? If so, they weren't real lasers.



> And again, that's Eiko with her armbands. 80% power decrease pulling off feats like that.



I don't think you quite understand. It doesn't matter if you have one ant or 5 ants if you're facing a tank. Do you understand the sheer difference in power we're talking about here? 



> I wasn't really looking for her to win. Heck, I didn't even believe she would. I was just interested in the fight, that's all.



So now that you realize you've lost, you say you weren't trying to win in the first place. How convienient.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2008)

Isn't there some sort of Goddess/Chousin version of Wasami? Or whatever Ayame's little sister's name is?


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 9, 2008)

Washu still wins.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 10, 2008)

Washu
Ryoko: with all three gems.
Sasami/Tsunami
Tokimi 
that robot girl from gun busters

all could Solo


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 11, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> all could Solo



...if this is a one-on-one fight, how could anyone that beats her not solo this?

Anyway, what could Morrigan Prime do?
I mean, Morrigan with all her powers, obviously.


----------

